# CASI Level 2 tips



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Practice all the riding maneuvers and try to video yourself doing them or having someone watch you. Make sure to come prepared to the exam and fill out completly your study guide or exam sheet. Ask questions on things you are shaky on. And remember to have fun. it will help you loosen up and ride more naturally.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Paddy, I have the CASI 2 cert for a few years now. I have actually been training for CASI 3, which I might attempt next season. Firstly, good luck with your exam. Listen carefully over the first couple of days and try to get as much feedback on your riding as possible. At this point really focus on fixing your technique in the areas required.

Do you have any questions in particular? Have you taken any training for CASI 2? I would be happy to help you if you have anything in particular you are working on.

I spent some time writing articles with another instructor (CASI 3 / trainer) last season in Whistler. The articles written by Paul Morgan (CASI 3) in particular are very good and definitely cover the CASI level 2 material. He writes in some detail and explains it very well.

Check out the Rider Progression articles here:

Improving Performance

Steering

Edging

Pressure Control

Carving

It's also a good idea to go to the CASI website and watch their standards videos.

In general, things to concentrate on are... early edging, good pressure control (staying loose in the lower joints but strong in the core), anticipating the turns, switch riding, even and equal turns, holding a strong edge while carving (see the Edging article).

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help, I have already read through those articles and found them very helpful, I even have the website bookmarked on my computer lol. They basically expand on what is written in the CASI reference guide which was what I was looking to find. I have done quite alot of research now into all the information and completed all the questions and lesson plans so hopefully I should know what Im talking about, who knew there was so much theory to sliding down a mountain on a plank of wood?

As far as the riding is concerned I could do everything a couple of weeks ago, Ive only got 1 day on snow by myself before the course so lets hope I remember how to snowboard. Il let you know how it goes.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Memorizing all the drills and how they apply to the technique being taught is essential. In my test, the instructor told us what we had to teach about 10 min in advance, and then we had to think about how to teach it (not just parrot it) and an appropriate place to teach it on the hill.

Other than that, you need solid all-round riding skills, like switch and carving. They will point out any bad habits you have in the class anyways, so that will help brush you up.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

PASSED!!! level 4 next season.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats on passing!


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Paddy O' Pikey said:


> PASSED!!! level 4 next season.


Awesome man! Stoked for you!


----------

